# Little Green Pastures Kidding thread- New babies 4/21 with pics!



## jodief100

I don't have any pictures yet but I hope to remedy this today.  

We have 40 total does to kid this year, starting in November and going through April.  So load up on popcorn, this is going to be a long story.  

First up are 4 spanish/kiko cross does I bought already bred to this fabulous Savanna buck.  They can go anytime starting on November 8th but I think it will be a bit longer than that.

Big Red:  She is getting big and bulging out the sides.  Her udder is coming in nicely.  This is her second kidding
Mocha:  She is a little bigger and has just started an udder.  This is her first kidding
"P":  Nothing I am noticing yet, though she is filling out.  This is her second kidding.
Antelope:  A little bit of an udder and slightly pudgy.  This is her first kidding.


Next are due starting in early December. 

Elf and Brownie are girls I bought last year from Goat Hill Kikos.  This is their first kidding and they are bred to Bullet, my kiko buck.

Nilla is a kiko girl I bought two years ago.  She got meningeal worm last summer and went open due to weakness in her hind end.  She has recovered but still wobbles in the back, like she has a loose chassis.  This will be her first kidding and she is bred to Bullet.

Ginger, Cleo, Mama, Yogurt and Doeling are all bred to Diaz, my Boer buck.


----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Oh goody. I can't wait to hear about the does and your goats. I'm hoping all kid without issues and all gave at least twins. Those Spanish/Kiko and now Savanna crosses sound like they will be good goats.


----------



## bonbean01

Excited for you and looking forward to baby goatie cuteness!!!!  Yes, I am a sheepie person, but those little kids are superliciously adorable!  Wishing you a great kidding season with no problems...now...must stock up on tons of popcorn


----------



## ksj0225

I'm interested in your experience with kiko does with wattles, bred to a boer buck.... What's the percentage of offspring with wattles???


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## jodief100

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> I'm interested in your experience with kiko does with wattles, bred to a boer buck.... What's the percentage of offspring with wattles???


Most of them have wattles.  I couldn't tell you an exact percantage but it happens more often than not.  My neighbor who raises boers brought over two does to breed to my Kiko buck.  His cousin who helps on the farm has been begging him for a baby goat with wattles.  

I couldn't pictures, too busy nursing my bruises.  I will try next weekend.

When we ran the goats this week I noticed Big Red's udder is getting full, Mocha's is starting to fill out, P's has just started and Antelope's is a cute little bitty udder.  No other progress.


----------



## jodief100

Big Red's udder is bigger but not quite there yet.  P's is starting to show.  I checked ligs last night and no progress there.  I think we have 2 weeks to get yet.  But y'all know goats.  They could be pushing right now as I type this from work.


----------



## TTs Chicks

jodief100 said:
			
		

> But y'akl knwo goats.  They could be pushing right now as I type this from work.


 isn't that the truth!  I have 2 and no idea when they were bred, but I'm fairly sure they will kid this month


----------



## jodief100

Big Red and Mocha both have discharge.  P's ligaments are getting soft.  The girls due in December are starting to look round.

Been busy, I am very tired and sore.


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## that's*satyrical




----------



## QHlover

Can't wait to see the little goats!


----------



## jodief100

I got a few bad pictures.....  The first ones are the wildest ones.

Here is Big Red- she could go any time now.












P- I can't get close enough to touch her.  











Mocha- she is a first timer











Antelope- this was the only picture I could get.


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

So hen they are wild I assume they are hard to catch.  So do you just not worry about separating them for kidding?


----------



## jodief100

We shut the ones who are closest into a large stall at night but let them out in the morning, if the weather is good.  It has beautiful- 50's during the day.  It seems a shame to keep them locked up when the weather is nice.  I also believe that being able to move and get out in the sun is good for them.  I only shut them up in stalls when the weather is bad.  

These first four girls are wild.  P won't let me get near enough to check her ligaments anymore.  I would not be able to bring them in and out of stalls and I don't want to lock them up for what could be weeks.  It is a risk but I think the benifit outweighs the risk.  Everyone has to do what works best for them.


----------



## jodief100

Big Red kidded with a boy and a girl.  Thier daddy is a Savanna buck and you can tell.  They are solid whie with black skin.  

Antelope kidded with a single boy, same daddy, same coloring.  

I have pictures but it will have to wait until lunchtime.  It was dark and the mom's are skittish so they are nto good pictures.


----------



## Southern by choice

can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm

congrats to you ..and well done girls!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Good!! I'll can't wait to see them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

waiting for photos.


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

cant wait for pics!!!


----------



## jodief100

The pictures I got this mornign were awful and the ones this afternoon weren't much better.  These does do not like me.  I did get home before dark today so at least there was light but that is all I can say about them.

Antelope with her baby boy.






Big Red with her boy and girl.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms

Nik wants one of the boys its like argueing with a 3 yr old. lol


----------



## Southern by choice

How sweet! Love that lil' boy!

How big are these guys? They look huge?

BTW- I think the pics are great


----------



## Roll farms

So cute!  Congrats!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I love baby pictures...


----------



## jodief100

FahrendorfFarms said:
			
		

> Nik wants one of the boys its like argueing with a 3 yr old. lol


She hasn't figured out she only needs one boy yet?  Tell her there are two more does expecting pretty half Savanna babies, if I get two more does she can have one.


----------



## jodief100

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> How sweet! Love that lil' boy!
> 
> How big are these guys? They look huge?
> 
> BTW- I think the pics are great


Not sure, my little scale is broken and the big one won't register them.  I would guess Antelope's boy in the 5-6 lb range, Red's boy in the 6-7 lb and Red's girl in the 4-5 lb range.  They are solid buggers.  Very nice.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms

deal, deal, deal, they are built little goats everyone, and they sure was a suprise.


----------



## jodief100

FahrendorfFarms said:
			
		

> deal, deal, deal, they are built little goats everyone, and they sure was a suprise.


Of course she has to help me check eyes/trim hooves/move goats all next summer in exchange for that doe.


----------



## ksj0225

Wow those are some strong Savanna genes!!!


----------



## jodief100

P kidded this morning, buck and a doe.  Up, nursing and almost dry when I found them.  







I am leaving them out for now but I may have to stall them tonight.  P is my wildest doe, it is going to be a challenge.


----------



## Southern by choice

your goats are on a roll now!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Yay for healthy, cute babies!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Thanksgiving names. Can't wait to hear what your husband wants to name them.   "Turkey" and "Gravey"


----------



## Roxy's momma

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Thanksgiving names. Can't wait to hear what your husband wants to name them.   "Turkey" and "Gravey"


----------



## jodief100

P's colostrum was very thick, like sap.  I bottle fed them yesterday.  They were getting some, just not enough.   Today they are doing just great on their own.  I had this happen last year with Molly.  

Big Red keeps her babies in the barn and comes in every hour or so to feed them.  Antelope takes hers out to the field with her.  I find it so neat how each doe has her way of doing things.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms

glad to hear P's kids are doing well, we had a miscarriage yesterday my biggest doe, it sucks.


----------



## jodief100

FahrendorfFarms said:
			
		

> glad to hear P's kids are doing well, we had a miscarriage yesterday my biggest doe, it sucks.


----------



## jodief100

Mocha kidded.  I thought she was looking close last night but she still had ligaments.  She went this morning around 10:00.

Boy and a girl.  Of course she had them in the dirt so they are all muddy.  They were working on standing up when I left.







Here are P and her babies today.  They are bouncing all over the place.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

They look great.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I can't help it, but it just makes me think of Pass the Peas, please.  And of course some Turkey and Gravey.  And I love Mocha flavoring for my coffee.


----------



## Roxy's momma

Very cute kids! Makes me want a doe or three just for the cute little kids.


----------



## jodief100

We lost Mocha's boy.  I may put the story on my journal but I don't want to dwell on unplesantness here.  

The next seven can go anytime after tomorrow through mid January.  

Doeling has lots of goo.   

Ginger is very fat and is nesting.

Mama is fat and getting fiesty.

Yougurt- no signs yet but a round belly.  She had better have twins and raise them herself.  She rejected her single boy the first year, rasied her single boy last year but that is two strikes.  

Elf and Brownie don't look bred.  I am planning on having the vet out with the ultrasound at the end of December if they don't kid by then.

Cleo is always big and never lets me near her.  She was with the buck for three months because I couldn't catch her to get her out.  It will be a surprise when it happens.  

Nilla was supposed to be bred but she came into heat a few weeks ago.


----------



## bonbean01

So sorry you lost the little guy 

Hope all kid without problems and are all healthy!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I'm sorry Jodie. That's a shame. I hope the rest continue to kid without issues and they all thrive.


----------



## jodief100

Mama was keeping her distance from the herd last night.  She had goo and is walking funny........  145 days from the first day she was in with the buck is today.  

Lying down with everyone chewing her cud this morning.  


New babies have discovered the warming barrel.  

I let Mocha out yesterday and she enjoyed her day.  Her baby doesn't seem to have left the stall but she was fat and happy last night.  This morning Mocha and her baby were sharing thier light with P and her babies.  

It is supposed to get into the 50's this weekend.  

This is going to be a long ride..........


----------



## Roll farms

When is Nissan due?

Sorry 'bout the lost boy.  We may have to put one of Patch's boys down, he's got really wonky legs and I'm not going to brace them forever.  It's hard.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> When is Nissan due?
> 
> Sorry 'bout the lost boy.  We may have to put one of Patch's boys down, he's got really wonky legs and I'm not going to brace them forever.  It's hard.


Sorry about the baby, those are the hardest decisions.  

Nissan was in with Bullet from 9/3 to 10/28.  End of January at the earliest.  I never saw her bred.  She is fat, but not poofy sides fat.  No udder yet but she didn't get one until the last minute last year.  

She is out in the front field right now and will be moved into the "barn field"  closest to the house after the holidays.  Rusty keeps getting her head stuck in the fence.


----------



## jodief100

Everyone is gettign drippy and Ginger's udder si starting to grow.  Some of the others are too hairy back there for me to see and they are getting sick of me feeling them up. The weatehr has been in the 40's at night to 60's in the day but a cold front is coming in.   This may be what they are waiting for.


----------



## chels24

Roll farms said:
			
		

> When is Nissan due?
> 
> Sorry 'bout the lost boy.  We may have to put one of Patch's boys down, he's got really wonky legs and I'm not going to brace them forever.  It's hard.


Rolls, have you tried cutting the tip off of a Vit. E capsule and squirting it in him mouth? I had a boy last year that wasn't walking on his back legs and after bracing didn't work Coni Ross suggested giving him the capsule twice a day. Within a couple days he was standing and walking on his own. He never had problems after that


----------



## bonbean01

Jodie...they are getting tired of being felt up?  

The things we do as birthing gets closer


----------



## jodief100

Ginger was nesting this morning and her ligs are soft.  She always has big kids and she looks like she is about to bust!

I really want a polled doeling to keep out of her.  She is also on the "one more single and you go bye bye" list.

So lets all hope for 2 kids, at least one doe.    She makes wonderful 4-H kids so the other being a boy is fine.  Her being polled opens up my market for 4-H kids.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

girl   and       boy  and    another girl or boy.  If you are going to wish, wish big.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Ginger was nesting this morning and her ligs are soft.  She always has big kids and she looks like she is about to bust!
> 
> I really want a polled doeling to keep out of her.  She is also on the "one more single and you go bye bye" list.
> 
> So lets all hope for 2 kids, at least one doe.    She makes wonderful 4-H kids so the other being a boy is fine.  Her being polled opens up my market for 4-H kids.


Is this a Boer doe? Sorry


----------



## FahrendorfFarms

these girls need to go ahead and pop so i can reserve my doe kids


----------



## jodief100

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger was nesting this morning and her ligs are soft.  She always has big kids and she looks like she is about to bust!
> 
> I really want a polled doeling to keep out of her.  She is also on the "one more single and you go bye bye" list.
> 
> So lets all hope for 2 kids, at least one doe.    She makes wonderful 4-H kids so the other being a boy is fine.  Her being polled opens up my market for 4-H kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a Boer doe? Sorry
Click to expand...

Ginger is a Spanish/Kiko cross.  She is a big girl and makes big kids.  She is bred to a Boer buck.  My avitar picture is one of her boys from last year at 4 days old.


----------



## jodief100

FahrendorfFarms said:
			
		

> these girls need to go ahead and pop so i can reserve my doe kids


Ginger and Yogurt were both hiding in the stall this morning.  Ginger is getting close, Yogurt is driving me nuts- lots of goop, no additional udder growth.  

I bet Mama goes first- just becasue she isn't showing any signs yet and I am watching these two.


----------



## autumnprairie

playing catch up, I love kidding threads


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger was nesting this morning and her ligs are soft.  She always has big kids and she looks like she is about to bust!
> 
> I really want a polled doeling to keep out of her.  She is also on the "one more single and you go bye bye" list.
> 
> So lets all hope for 2 kids, at least one doe.    She makes wonderful 4-H kids so the other being a boy is fine.  Her being polled opens up my market for 4-H kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a Boer doe? Sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ginger is a Spanish/Kiko cross.  She is a big girl and makes big kids.  She is bred to a Boer buck.  My avitar picture is one of her boys from last year at 4 days old.
Click to expand...

So the kids are shown in the Boer cross category, right?


----------



## jodief100

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a Boer doe? Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger is a Spanish/Kiko cross.  She is a big girl and makes big kids.  She is bred to a Boer buck.  My avitar picture is one of her boys from last year at 4 days old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the kids are shown in the Boer cross category, right?
Click to expand...

Most of the fairs here do not differentiate breeds in the meat goat catagory.  A meat goat is a meat goat.  Though most people call any meat goat a "boer"   

I find the more urban counties to be great places for selling 4-H kids.  Lots of "Hobby Farm"  kids with lots of money and not a lot of land.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yeah. I like when you have to prove it not just claim...

heheh Yep


----------



## jodief100

The goats are driving me bonkers.  

Yogurt is so open I thought the chickens were going to fly out of there this morning.  

Mama is walking around stiff legged and making mooing noises.

Doeling is so goopy she is making puddles.

First winter weather, everything frozen, bad winds, I had to leave and............  Still no babies.


----------



## Fullhousefarm

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Ginger was nesting this morning and her ligs are soft.  She always has big kids and she looks like she is about to bust!
> 
> I really want a polled doeling to keep out of her.  She is also on the "one more single and you go bye bye" list.
> 
> So lets all hope for 2 kids, at least one doe.    She makes wonderful 4-H kids so the other being a boy is fine.  Her being polled opens up my market for 4-H kids.


We have a polled wether and it's awesome. Our neighbor actually breeds for polled, so we are lucky there. Last year she got 4 polled does, 1 polled boy (ours), then 2 does and one buck with horns. Pretty good, IMO. She never breeds two polled animals, either. Other than our wether we have two registered dairy goats and I'm thinking that when we breed our ND (in 12-18 months) we might try to find a polled buck around somewhere- polled babies would be so nice! I know there's a breeder up north of us that has polled babies, so hopefully that means she has a nice polled buck or two! I'm already dreading having to disbud our LaMancha babies next year.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger is a Spanish/Kiko cross.  She is a big girl and makes big kids.  She is bred to a Boer buck.  My avitar picture is one of her boys from last year at 4 days old.
> 
> 
> 
> So the kids are shown in the Boer cross category, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the fairs here do not differentiate breeds in the meat goat catagory.  A meat goat is a meat goat.  Though most people call any meat goat a "boer"
> 
> I find the more urban counties to be great places for selling 4-H kids.  Lots of "Hobby Farm"  kids with lots of money and not a lot of land.
Click to expand...

Same here,  in the 4H/FFA meat Goat show, they can technically be any breed, as long as they are under 1 year of age(still have milk teeth) and between 60 and 120 lbs.  Most of the kids are showing boer or a Boer cross that looks mostly boer, but I have seen Alpines, nubians ect... being shown.  Ofcourse, an Alpine doe is going to stand at the bottom of the class or very close to it, but sometimes it isn't all about winning.


----------



## jodief100

Elf is growing an udder.  Maybe she is bred after all.  

Ginger's ligs are still loose.

Doeling is still goopy.

Yogurt is still very open.

It is snowing........ maybe soon?  

I hope to have the vet out for Ultrasounds in the next few weeks.


----------



## jodief100

Ginger lost her plug last night and her udder is strutted.  I was suprised she hadn't kidded by this morning.  I think no more than 24 hours.  Or it could be in three weeks.


----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## jodief100




----------



## bonbean01

Jodie...they know you are waiting...they are feeling all preggo and grumpy and enjoying watching you go crazy...just go tell them that you'll be out of town for a few days, so please don't kid until you are back....that should do it


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Jodie...they know you are waiting...they are feeling all preggo and grumpy and enjoying watching you go crazy...just go tell them that you'll be out of town for a few days, so please don't kid until you are back....that should do it


hahah x2


----------



## jodief100




----------



## jodief100

Doc is coming tomorrow to ultrasound all the does.  I hope to get a decent count of the potential babies as well.  

Wish us luck!   it is a mud pit around the handling equipment.


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## Lamancha Acres 123

Any new news


----------



## jodief100

32 confirmed pregnant, 4 were questionable.  They will go back with the buck next weekend, after I get the bucks separated.  

Doeling and Yogurt have had big gobs of goo dripping all day but nothing yet.  Doeling had it all over her hiney.   Barn check before bed in a few.......


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> 32 confirmed pregnant, 4 were questionable.  They will go back with the buck next weekend, after I get the bucks separated.
> 
> Doeling and Yogurt have had big gobs of goo dripping all day but nothing yet.  Doeling had it all over her hiney.   Barn check before bed in a few.......


Does the vet tell how many?


----------



## 2goats8kids

Breaking out the popcorn!


----------



## jodief100

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 confirmed pregnant, 4 were questionable.  They will go back with the buck next weekend, after I get the bucks separated.
> 
> Doeling and Yogurt have had big gobs of goo dripping all day but nothing yet.  Doeling had it all over her hiney.   Barn check before bed in a few.......
> 
> 
> 
> Does the vet tell how many?
Click to expand...

He was able to see that a few had twins but most weren't coperating.  He said determining number is either luck or spending a great deal of time looking.  At $45 an hour, I just wanted pregnancy confirmation.  There were 2 he felt could have more than twins becasue he couldn't sort anything out.  

No new babies........


----------



## Mamaboid




----------



## jodief100

It has been cold, down into the teens.  I have been worried about new babies in the cold.  They have found a very warm and snuggly place to be- in thier Mommies!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> It has been cold, down into the teens.  I have been worried about new babies in the cold.  They have found a very warm and snuggly place to be- in thier Mommies!


        Just remember, "Good things are worth the wait."


----------



## jodief100

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been cold, down into the teens.  I have been worried about new babies in the cold.  They have found a very warm and snuggly place to be- in thier Mommies!
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, "Good things are worth the wait."
Click to expand...

What are you doing up?   You had a long night birthin those cute little goat babies.  Go back to bed.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

jodief100 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been cold, down into the teens.  I have been worried about new babies in the cold.  They have found a very warm and snuggly place to be- in thier Mommies!
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember, "Good things are worth the wait."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you doing up?   You had a long night birthin those cute little goat babies.  Go back to bed.
Click to expand...

I am working, I do have a day job.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## jodief100

Am I crazy that I want to call my neighbor and ask him to run over and check to see if there are new babies?


----------



## Mamaboid

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Am I crazy that I want to call my neighbor and ask him to run over and check to see if there are new babies?


No, you are a goat owner with G.A.S.  I find it a perfectly reasonable thing to do.  LOL


----------



## Tmaxson

No you are not.  I did that last year and my neighbor was more than happy to go check on them.  She even sent me txt pictures.  My neighbor is awesome.


----------



## Southern by choice

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Am I crazy that I want to call my neighbor and ask him to run over and check to see if there are new babies?


 No, not crazy...just a goatie!  Will your dog let your neighbor in???


----------



## jodief100

Ginger kidded!  One boy and one girl.   Hubby sent a text, I am at work.  He says the girl is up and nursing, the boy is working on it.


----------



## madcow

Congrats on your Ginger kidding, just wish mine would get along with it too!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Good. At least you got a doe from her. Hope the buck gets up and starts nursing quickly.


----------



## CocoNUT

Congratulations! 
We need photos - when you get home later of course!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Aren't you feeling ill?   Cough Cough Cough.  I think you should head home.

And when you get there, you should get us some pictures.


----------



## madcow

Yeah, the flu and colds are going around.  You have a headache.  No one can work with a headache, right?  LOL!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!  Hope the little guy is nursing by now


----------



## that's*satyrical

Congrats!!! Be back later to check out the pics


----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## jodief100

They were bouncing around and nursing when I got home.  Big, healthy, active kids.  I will weigh them tomorrow but I guess in the 7-9 lb range.  


The girl is brown with a white head.  the boy is white with a very light brown head.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Yay for a girl.


----------



## 2goats8kids

Wow, I feel like I'm going from thread to thread squealing and posting "How adorable!" but . . . _how adorable!!!_. I love pics of mama goats being nurturing


----------



## that's*satyrical

Oh my!!! So cute!!!! Glad I made it back quickly for pics


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## Fluffygal




----------



## Mamaboid

Beautiful babies.  They are both adorable, but oh that little brown one.    

I can send you my address, and you can ship her to me anytime she is ready.   J/K


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Beauties!! Congratulations!


----------



## madcow

Really, really nice looking kids!  Congrats!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats~~~  they are so cute


----------



## SkyWarrior




----------



## jodief100

Doeling kidded, I think twin does, I didn't get a good look. Too busy with Yogurt....

Yogurt kidded, one girl and one boy.  The girl rolled out under the gate and was in the wet, almost freezing mud.  I am working on her but am struggling to get her warm....


----------



## madcow

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Doeling kidded, I think twin does, I didn't get a good look. Too busy with Yogurt....
> 
> Yogurt kidded, one girl and one boy.  The girl rolled out under the gate and was in the wet, almost freezing mud.  I am working on her but am struggling to get her warm....


Good luck with the little one.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Good luck with her,  A heat lamp so close it feels very hot, but doesn't burn when you put your hand by the kid for 20 or 30 seconds, works well.  Do that for 15 or 20 minutes and then give 10 cc's of warm corn syrup.  then warm for another 3o minutes under heat lamp.  And then give 5 cc's corn syrup and 10cc's mom's milk.  Reapeat every 30 minutes until standing after that with just some milk 
Good luck.


----------



## marilyn1

Just darling little ones


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Praying for the little one.  We have had sooo much rain here.  I do not think the goats have been out of the barn or out from under the overhang in two weeks.  They have to walk through a giant mud pit to get into the field.  Really hope she pulls through.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms

hey everybody, i was just over there all 4 are still up and going. They are all a bunch of color, gorgeous bunch of little screamers


----------



## jodief100

They are all doing well.  Cold baby is back with her momma.  Her brother is already climbing in the hay rack.  Doeling's paint girl is wobbly so I gave her some Bo-Se.  She should straighten up.  

Brownie kidded today, in the open, no problems.  I love my kikos.  She has a tiny little udder, I was would have sworn she wasn't bred but Doc said otherwise.  Still has a tiny udder but I checked, it has milk and the baby girl is nursing.  

The cold baby girl.  Up and about.  Still a little wobbly but doing well.






Her big brother.  He is quite a bit bigger than her.





Doeling's Twin girls.  The paint girl is a little wobbly but gettign stronger.





Brownie's baby girl.  Up and about, strong little kiko girl.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

They are all so cute!  How do you ever even leave the barn?


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## 2goats8kids

That picture of the twin girls is soooo adorable.


----------



## neener92




----------



## Southern by choice

These pics are great! Gotta love those Kiko's!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Looks like you have more variety in color this year.  
They look like nice sized kids.  Congrats on the deliveries and getting the little doeling going,  She really doesn't look that small in the pictures, the brother looks really big.


----------



## autumnprairie

Love all the babies congrats


----------



## jodief100

Mama kidded, boy/girl twins.  Boy is a traditional with an odd coloring on the head.  Girl is solid red.  She was out in the field, they were doing well so I left them.  Both are up, dry nursing and running around.


----------



## Southern by choice

yeah...you got a doe! can't wait for pics!


----------



## rebelINny

The babies are all so cute! Can't wait for mine! I love the look of that doeling that was cold (forget mom's name)! Love her! Congrats on all the new additions and good luck with the rest!


----------



## 2goats8kids

Congratulations! She made your job easier there .


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats


----------



## jodief100

Elf kidded.  Single BIG buck.  She is around 80 pounds and I haven't weighed him yet but I suspect around 7 lbs.  

My neighbors were over last night and we were all keeping an eye on her, checking her regularly.  My husband came in and said she was making a lot of noise so all of us, neighbor, his cousin, her boyfriend, hubby and I all headed up to the barn.

The baby was halfway out and trying to get up.  He was mehing, and had his front legs under him and body off the ground while his back end was till in his Momma.  

We waited and watched and after a few minutes he was out and not much longer afterwards up and looking for a teat.

I said "She really had to work hard to push that huge baby out" 

My neighbor says "  No she didn't, he crawled out"  

So I had to add " have you ever seen one of your Boers do that?"  

We have been out all day but I will try and get some pictures tonight.  Not sure, it is dark and I am tired....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Big baby for a small doe.

Alana was about 130 when she kidded last time and had an 11 pound buck, and 11 pounds buck, and an 8 pound doe. He kids avg 9 pounds at birth and she has only had triplets.


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!!!!  Looking forward to pics


----------



## Mamaboid

Congrats!  Can u imagine if human babies 'crawled' out?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Yikes!!  Sounds like he is going to be a handful.


----------



## poorboys

congrats on all your beautiful kids


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Congrats!  Can u imagine if human babies 'crawled' out?


----------



## jodief100

I weighed all the babies last night.  Elf's big buck was 9 pounds.  He was a day old so I wrote 8.5 on my records.   

10% of her body weight in one baby.  

It was dark last night.  I will try and get some tonight but they will probably be in the dark with flash bad pictures.  

This morning Brownie was snuggling under the lamp with 6 babies.  She is a really good momma, won't let her little one out of her sight.  She had the six babies all curled up around her.  I wish I had my camera.  I thought about going back and getting it but I was already late for work.


----------



## madcow

Wasn't any need to worry about that big strappin' boy!  He was going to get out on his own whether you or momma wanted him to or not.  Animals are amazing creatures.  I admire them for all the ways that they handle things that come their way.  Just amazing.  Congrats on your big boy!


----------



## jodief100

Here are all the babies born last week, except Mama's.  It has been teens and single didgits so they are all hanging out under the lamp.  







Mama's Babies.  She was blocking them from me behind the door so I couldn't get a decent shot.  






I will put more pictures on my Journal.


----------



## madcow

They are really nice looking kids!  Really strong and healthy looking.  You should be as proud as if you had birthed them yourself!


----------



## FahrendorfFarms

theres my 3 girls.


----------



## jodief100

Nissan kidded.  A boy and a girl.  The boy is white with maybe a little bit of tan.  The girl is light brown with some white swirls.  She is very cute and much smaller than the boy.  They were up and walking when I got home.  She went right into the kidding stall, kicked everyone else out and had them there.  

We had a little trouble last night.  Apparently these kids are more Forrest Gump than Sheldon Cooper.     They stood there screaming for food but made no effort to find the teat.  I led them to it, put it in thier mouths, they ate but then went back to screaming with no effort to find the teat.  So I milked out almost 2 cups and gave them each some.  They were quite happy then so I went to bed.  This morning they were quiet, not full bellies but not empty and I saw each of them nurse at least once.  I tried to milk some more out of Nissan just in case but she didn't have much.  So either that huge udder isn't producing much milk or they were snacking all night.    

I can't get pictures up till later.  My uncle passed away yesterday and my mother is flying in at 10:00 tonight.  The house is a disaster and my mother  is coming.  

I was not very close to my uncle, please save your condolences for his widow and two teanage daughers.  They have tough road ahead.  

Eidted because I broke my rule about posting things.  The "if you don't want Grandma to read it, don't post it"  rule.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Can't wait for pictures.  Sorry about mom.   That doesn't sound like any fun.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We attended two funerals this past year with dad's that were in their 40's and several children still at home.  Very very sad funerals.  

 It is important to not break the rules. 

Seems like a rash of kids being dumb this winter, I have had my fair share of kids having a hard time finding the teat. 

I will be praying for the mom and the teenage girls.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms

Ok everyone jodie asked me to give everyone an update so here we go

Nefer had triplets 2 does and 1 bucks
Fat Girl twins 2 bucks
Broken Horn twins 1 buck 1 doe
Shy Girl twins 1 bucks 1 doe
Sunshine single doe
And buttkead finished up with twins not sure what they are yet.


----------



## marlowmanor

FahrendorfFarms said:
			
		

> Ok everyone jodie asked me to give everyone an update so here we go
> 
> Nefer had triplets 2 does and 1 bucks
> Fat Girl twins 2 bucks
> Broken Horn twins 1 buck 1 doe
> Shy Girl twins 1 bucks 1 doe
> Sunshine single doe
> And buttkead finished up with twins not sure what they are yet.


Wow! A dozen new kids!


----------



## rebelINny

Wow! No wonder she can't post it herself! She's got her hands full.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms

ButtHead ended up with twins does with lots of color

I went over to see all of them and to drop some goats off for market

Couple hours later she text me saying cleo has 2 on the ground and possibly a 3rd she had triplets the past 2 yrs, well about 20 min later a 3rd is on the ground.

No sexs yet as of now, hopefuly she will give everyone the full skinny on what is going on.


----------



## 2goats8kids

FahrendorfFarms said:
			
		

> ButtHead ended up with twins does with lots of color
> 
> I went over to see all of them and to drop some goats off for market
> 
> Couple hours later she text me saying cleo has 2 on the ground and possibly a 3rd she had triplets the past 2 yrs, well about 20 min later a 3rd is on the ground.
> 
> No sexs yet as of now, hopefuly she will give everyone the full skinny on what is going on.


 I need a nap just _reading_ that!


----------



## jodief100

Cleo had three does.  I am going on my last barn check now and then going to sleep for the next 3 days.....

Still have 7 more that can kid "any day"


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## jodief100

Another kidded last night, a very colorful little doe is in the bathroom on a bottle......  She looks to be a fewdays premie.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Congrats on all of the kids.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Congrats on all the kids.  Sounding like things are going pretty well, minus the premie in the bathroom, that kind of stinks. Good luck with her.


----------



## Shelly May

The family is growing fast.


----------



## jodief100

Mercury kidded, boy girl twins.  Her colostrum was sappy thick so I had to give them a bottle while I milked her every few hours until it thinned enough for them to get it out.  That makes 6 this year that have had that problem.  Any Ideas?   

Bathroom baby is doing well.  She got herself to standing twice yesterday and is pooping all over.  She is tiny, maybe 3-4 pounds.  She is taking 2-4 ounces 3 x a day.  I am not used to these itty bitty things so I am not sure if that is enough but she seems to be fine.  

I really hope to have pictures for y'all this weekend.  Things are just way too crazy right now.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Lots going on there! GL and hopefully they all continue to do well. Oh and congrats on the triplet does.


----------



## jodief100

22 does have kidded and 18 to go.  I do not have my sheet in front of me but 4-6 of those are "any day now" .  Then I might get a week or 4 break before the next round.  

I am taking Mom out for dinner tonight.  Fahrendorf will be on feeding duty tonight.  I hope he comes over to find the rest of them have kidded so he can handle it.


----------



## autumnprairie

Have fun at dinner and relax while you can


----------



## jodief100

Daisy and Peaches kidded today, in the field, in the snow.  All babies are doing great.  Daisy had a girl, Peaches had twin boys.  

7 days- 22 kids later.  I have some pictures.....  I am not entirely certain who's is who's in some cases and I didn't get them all but this will have to do for now.  

These are Butthead's BoKi kids






I am not positive but I think this is Sunshine's kid





Cleo's BoKi triplets





The most colorful of the triplets.





Not sure, maybe one of Mercury's kids?





Fat Girl's Twins





I don't know whose kid but is not Mama's, who is the goat being a jungle Gym





Not a clue..





Nefer's Kiko triplets





Shy Girl's Twins





Now I know why 20kids tags at birth.  I have never had trouble telling whose was whose before but Bullet tends to through the same colors no matter what the doe has.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Wow, you have a lot of young ones. So cute. And the wattles are adorabl


----------



## promiseacres

lovely kids thankz for sharing


----------



## Shelly May

Good looking kids, all looking healthy, do you get birth weights on them? congrads


----------



## jodief100

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Good looking kids, all looking healthy, do you get birth weights on them? congrads


Not yet, way too busy.  I will get them this weekend and then extrapolate backwards.  I always consider weaning weights to be more important.  

The best thing is we are getting lots of girls.  I may have some registerable percentage kiko doelings available since I have enough now to cover my reservations.


----------



## Roll farms

There's a fellow up here w/ Toggs who's looking for a Kiko buckling....got spares?


----------



## Southern by choice

They are all so stinkin cute... I like the jungle gym photo!


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> There's a fellow up here w/ Toggs who's looking for a Kiko buckling....got spares?


I have spare commercial bucks but am a little short on registered.  Unless he wants to wait until after the buck test in September.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Tons of adorable kids! 

I see wattles on some of them too. Does your Kiko buck have wattles? Three of four of Mo's kids have his wattles. lol


----------



## jodief100

Lilly kidded, single boy.  He is solid white like his momma.  She had him out in the field but got him into the barn on her own.  It is about 150 yards, I am very pleased with her.  

-Straw- Yes, Bullet has wattles.  I just adore wattles.

We have 34 kids in the barn right now and we sold 3 last Saturday.  15 does to go.......


----------



## madcow

That's a real mess of kids you have!  Man, they must be cute to watch!  I would never get anything done! LOL!


----------



## Shelly May

First Valentines baby I think on here, congrads,


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats!  When is Nissan due?


----------



## marlowmanor

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Congrats!  When is Nissan due?


From 2/7/13


> Nissan kidded.  A boy and a girl.  The boy is white with maybe a little bit of tan.  The girl is light brown with some white swirls.  She is very cute and much smaller than the boy.  They were up and walking when I got home.  She went right into the kidding stall, kicked everyone else out and had them there.
> 
> We had a little trouble last night.  Apparently these kids are more Forrest Gump than Sheldon Cooper.     They stood there screaming for food but made no effort to find the teat.  I led them to it, put it in thier mouths, they ate but then went back to screaming with no effort to find the teat.  So I milked out almost 2 cups and gave them each some.  They were quite happy then so I went to bed.  This morning they were quiet, not full bellies but not empty and I saw each of them nurse at least once.  I tried to milk some more out of Nissan just in case but she didn't have much.  So either that huge udder isn't producing much milk or they were snacking all night.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Congrats!  When is Nissan due?


She kidded boy-girl twins on 2-7.  They are doing well after a slow start. The girl is pretty one of the pair, go figure.


----------



## jodief100

Ragin River 147 kidded yesterday.  Boy-Girl twins.  Up, dry and nursing when I got home.  I was in a hurry becasue I had a customer comign to get chickens and I wanted to clean up the mess before he got there.  So I didn't do a thourough check on the goats.  All looked great so I went about my business.   The customer went to his truck to get a cage and I went to help out hubby who was filling the hay rack.  He was watching this cute little baby climb up into the rack.  Hubby looked at me and said "isn't that one a little small?"  I looked and said "who's is that- WAIT that one has no tag!"  So I looked in the stall and there was another one nursing on Ragin River 147, who did not have kids when I had left that mroning.  

So healthy Boy-Girl twins, up, dry and getting into trouble before I even realized they had been born.  I love it when it works out like that.


----------



## Missy

Congrats!! Pictures!!


----------



## rebelINny

Woohoo! Congrats


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Roll farms

Ahem.  When you get a minute....lol....I wanna see Nissan's babies.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Ahem.  When you get a minute....lol....I wanna see Nissan's babies.


I have been meaning to... they are adorable.  Maybe Friday?  They were 11 and 13 lbs when I weighed them on Sunday.  The boy is much bigger.


----------



## jodief100

Some more pictures.....

Nissan's Baby Boy.  He is always into trouble and it was difficult to take his picture since he never sits still.






Nissan's Baby Girl.  She is so adorable!    I love her coloring.





Baby's playing.  Those are Nissan's Monsters up on the rail.  





How can you resist goat kisses?





Hanging out in the barn.





Goose is looking like she is gettign close.  She is a first timer but boy-girl twins would be FANTASTIC!


----------



## poorboys

nice baby pic's.


----------



## autumnprairie

the pics


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Very nice pics.  Goose looks like a character.


----------



## bonbean01

That goat kisses photo is just too cute!!!!


----------



## jodief100

Bindi kidded with twin bucks.  She didn't come in for role call last night so I had to go out and look for her.  I went up and down the hill, in the dark and wet, checked all the fences, checked all the corners and holes.  I found her in the chicken hoop house, nice and dry with two big buck kids perfectly dry with full bellies.  She looked like she was going to bed down for the night there.  We had coyotes in the front yard, about 50 feet from the hoop house two days ago so I brought her to the barn.  Jack and Snow would take care of her but having them together makes thier job easier.


----------



## madcow

Good idea to move them, because you don't want no stinkin' coyote's having goat dinners of your new babies.  Congrats on the new little ones!


----------



## PotterWatch

Congratulations!  My does seem to pick the worst places to kid. At least yours picked somewhere dry and comfy!


----------



## tlphlps

Jodie, I Love looking at all the sweet pictures in this thread!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shelly May

Congrads on the new boys, need pictures , No excuses from you jodie


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Congrads on the new boys, need pictures , No excuses from you jodie


Shelly, I have something so funny to tell you and Flocken Crazy later when I get a min.


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats


----------



## jodief100

Ragin River Alana kidded!  Boy-Girl twins.  She got herself completely entangled in the electronet.  She is fine and the babies are fine  but she sure scared my husband.  I was driving down the road an slowed down to look in the field like I do every day.  There he is, carrying two babies up the hill to the barn.  

Here they are:






Here is Bindi with one of her babies:





Here is the other one. They are identical.





One of the triplets!


----------



## Kitsara

Lovely kids, glad everyone is all right!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Glad they are ok.

And Alana? hah I saw that and thought you took my Alana who is due anytime.


----------



## autumnprairie

They are adorable. I am glad they are ok


----------



## jodief100

Goose kidded with 2 big kids.  Boy-girl twins.


----------



## Shelly May

Congrads AGAIN, the kids look great


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats  on the twins


----------



## jodief100

OK- its been crazy but here we go.....

Hubby picked up 2 does with kids on them and 8 "due any day"  in Illinois last Friday.

One of the already born kids....  Girl






Her with the other one.  Also a girl





We got in too late to unload that night and Saturday morning there were two more in the trailer.....  The trailer babies, boy and girl.  The boy is the brown and white one.





The girl has a black spot on one eye.





Then there were 3 more to kid 2 days ago, on Thursday.

Triplets, 2 girls and a boy





One red girl from boy-girls twins





Her brother





A beautiful black moonspotted doe





Her brother





Then one more kidded yesterday with boy girl twins.  Of course the pretty one is the BOY. 





His sister, who is also very pretty.





Enough for now.  I think we have 14 more to go.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas




----------



## FahrendorfFarms

love this new bunch of goats.


----------



## Roll farms

Verrry pretty!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh, he is such a pretty boy!   All of them are cure of course.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms

the moonspot is amazing.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Lots of girls for you,  That will be nice this year.  How many do you think you will keep?


----------



## jodief100

Thank you.  They are very nice looking girls.  I am so glad we bought these does.  They are (2) PB kiko,  (3) Boki (1/2 kiko, 1/2 boer), (1) boer-kiko-nubian, (1) kiko-spanish, (1) kiko-spanish-oberhalsi, (2) kiko-oberhalsi.  I knwo which ones are the PB kikos and which are the Bo-ki but the rest I am still figuring out which is which.  The guy I bought them from is a data fiend but her uses his own shorthand.  I am still figuring it out.  He sent me photos of the bucks they were bred to.  

As for the babies, this is what I know:
The black and white girls are kiko/spanish
The two born in the trailer are 75% kiko and I am not sure the other.
The triplets are 3/4 Boer and 1/4 kiko.
The set of twins with the moonspotted doe and her brown brother, who has two little spots of his own are 75% boer and 25% kiko.
The red and traditional set of twins are 75% boer, 25% kiko.
The black doe and buckskin boy have a kiko x dam (I think the kiko-spanish-ober) and a spanish sire.


We are keeping 2 of the Savanna/kiko girls by an outside buck, probably 4 from the new group also bred to an outside buck and 4-6 more by my buck, Bullet.  

We have liquidated all of the Boer does and I will be selling my Boer buck.  It got to difficult to manage three bucks and I can get higher prices for kiko girls than I can boers.  It takes us out of the 4-H market but we were never very heavy in that anyways.  

Now comes that hard part, figuring out who to cull.  I hate this part but it has to be done.


----------



## jodief100

I have a lot of catching up to do.....

Nilla had triplets on Monday.  She is my doe who had a bout with meningeal worm two summers ago and has a wag in her hind end because of it.  She went open last year and I wasn't sure she could breed.  She took three tries to get her bred this year.  I guess she figured she had better do something great to get off the cull list so she had 2 boys and a girl.  No trouble, they were dry and nursing when I found them.  

1 7lb  boy, 1 5 lb boy and 1 5 lb girl.







One of my yet unnamed PB kiko does I bought at the Appalachian sale last year kidded yesterday with a baby girl.  Very cute, up and nursing when I got home. .  She looks just like her Daddy.





Dixieland and Trouble both kidded last Thursday.  Dixie had two boys, kiko-mancha kids.  One was much bigger.  She rejected the little one.  Trouble had one girl so I rubbed Dixie's little boy with her birthing fluids and she took him.

Trouble's "twins"  See the ears?





And again because they are so cute together.










Dixie and the boy she kept.  He is easily twice as big as his brother.  





 This little guy was born two weeks ago.  He is adorable and HUGE.  Too bad he is a single. His momma is one of the Illinois group.  Only one left out of those 10.






I am not sure but I think we have 8 more to go.


----------



## jodief100

Last night Keeper kidded two boys.  They are the prettiest kids Bullet threw this year.  

Bayou, Dixie's sister had a boy and a girl but she rejected both of them.    We held her twice last night so they could nurse but it took two of us.  This morning they got frozen milk from a bottle.  

I have a guy coming to pick them up tonight.  For one crazy reason he loves bottle babies.  He was very excited to add some kiko to his Nubians and boers.  He has two Bokis he was raving about, turns out he bought them from me three years ago.


----------



## jodief100

Bottle babies went to their new home.  They were so excited, raved at how cute they were and loved the coloring.  I am glad they are going someplace nice.  I will miss the little buggers.  They were sucking on each other's faces after their bottles yesterday.  When we were holding m Bayou to let them nurse I had to lean way over to hold her and guide them to the teats at the same time.  They were  snuffling around looking for the teat, nipping at everything to see if it had milk.  Well, lets just say they found a teat, but it wasn't their momma's.  It didn't have any milk either......

Pretty Girl kidded last night.  Boy-girl twins and the girl has some color.  She was out in the field nursing them when I got home.  I got her into the stall and then fed the other goats.  I fed her and everything was fine.  Then I noticed she wouldn't let them nurse.  She was treating them nice but kept running away when they got near her udder.  So I held her while they got their fill.  I did it again last night at final barn check.  This morning they had full bellies, weren't hungry and she was nuzzling them and letting them near her udder.  I kept trying to get them to nurse but they weren't hungry.  So I guess she got over whatever craziness she had and decided to feed them.  I think the goats are conspiring to drive me bat-....crazy.


----------



## jodief100

Patches kidded triplet bucks this morning.


----------



## Kitsara

Busy time! Congrats on all the new babies!


----------



## jodief100

OK, here are some updates.  

WE had a baby girl born today.  This was the last of the Illinois girls to kid.





This is Patches triplets.  All boys.





Keeper's twin boys.... so disappointing





Splash's girls, she kidded last Wednesday.  She is Pretty Girl's sister from a set of quads.





Star and her baby boy. She kidded last Tuesday.





I didn't get pictures of Pretty Girl's twins.  I hope to remedy that soon.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

they are looking good,  You have been busy.


----------



## autumnprairie

I love all the babies, maybe next year I will have more than 3


----------



## rebelINny

They look great!


----------

